
Nice App for Adding Screenshots to Trello - neilellis
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/super-screenshot-trello-dropbox/id1020310825?mt=12
======
neilellis
I think this one has just not been marketed very well but it works just great
and the price is very low. I reckon there's a few other Trello users on here
so I thought I'd share.

